# Pink rose bush



## debodun (Jun 16, 2018)

This small bush just started growing out by the fence. I am sure getting a lot of plants growing on my property that I've never seen before. First it was the silver dollar plants, then the plant I posted earlier today.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2018)

That is just beautiful. Must be some variety of a wild rose. Does it have a nice scent to it? I wonder if it is a climbing rose or bush type.


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2018)

I'll leave it alone and see what transpires.


----------

